# Abandoned Rag Doll costume



## NemesisOfTheFlesh (Sep 26, 2006)

I am looking for any ideas on how I can build or get small items for a rag doll costume. Seems ive finally picked what I want to be, but im not sure how to make this costume. so any ideas would be greatly aprechiated. wow I cant spell either.um the effect im going for is an abandoned rag doll. so its torn up and thrown away by a small child. 
or a parent who thinks the doll is just to ratty to be carried around for any longer.


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

*Rag doll*

You could do an old, worn out doll that a little girl's parents tossed out and it's looking for the way home.

Tear your costume near the shoulder and have some cotton sticking out.

Pull off some buttons.

Have mis-matched socks (with maybe a patched repair on one).

One shoe could have a piece of twine for laces.

Cover one eye with latex (to simulate it missing), or draw a big teardrop under the corner of one eye.

Carry a ragged old teddy bear.

Use a different type of material for one sleeve.

Hope this helps.

Steven


----------



## NemesisOfTheFlesh (Sep 26, 2006)

it does believe me ! hehe I like that! im so excited about this now


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

When I was little I was always putting bandaids on my Raggady Anne.

How bout a bandaid on your arm with some stuffing sticking out? Or maybe draw some stitches on you. Ohh ya, mine had iron on patches on her legs. Maybe you could do something like that?


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

That didn't sound right.....I didn't mean to iron on a patch directly to your leg, but on your clothes somewhere.

Thank god I'm not a writer, I'd be starvin for sure!


----------



## NemesisOfTheFlesh (Sep 26, 2006)

hehe, thanks jackie for the idea. I was always puttin bandaids on my dolls and bears too. thank gosh my name is anna  ill be a raggady anna.


----------

